# Just Coincidence?



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

This summer I was milking two goats and making yummy cheese and all the good things you can do with fresh milk, well, I still had a good amount left over, so I gave some to a friend of mine because she loves all things natural. So this went on all summer and fall whenever I had extra milk, she LOVED it and drank a gallon a week easy. I know this lady has bi-polar, well, all summer she was good, happy, fun, always greeted you with a smile and happy word. Well, I dried up my girls for winter and two weeks later my friend is going through horrible mood swings, could her happiness and up mood have had anything to do with the fresh milk? I am astounded at the change in her in only two weeks! Makes me wish I had not dried up both my girls....thoughts? People now avoid her again, makes me sad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It might help a little but we are going into the colder months with less light too. I think all the good bacteria in the milk does help with feeling well. I suspect there is more to it than just the milk.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I suspect something more is going on too. Depending where you are located days get shorter and nights longer...that can trigger the depression episodes in bi-polar's. I know a few. Goats milk does make me feel better... I don't get sick as often, and when I do I don't have it for weeks it's just a couple of days, and then I'm good. It would be interesting to keep one of your goats at least going longer next year to see if there is a difference....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

interesting thought...I agree it couldbe the combo of shorter days and the goodness of the milk... maybe call around and find another source for her...??


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have thought about finding her another source, but there are really not many options at the moment. I plan to try to keep one going longer next year, maybe the combination with the shorter days and suddenly no milk did send her down. I know all the vitamins in raw goat milk is substantial, I believe it did help her. Before I gave it to her (which wasn't until mid june after kids were weaned) she was still up and down, but not one time did she go down that I saw after she started getting the milk regularly. It happened within the second week of milk, no more depression, now here it is back in the worst way, I sure hope this does not last long for her, I feel bad..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Many things can mimic other things. Perhaps her underlying problem is actually an allergy to homogenized milk products. I know someone who has this allergy and it causes him to have fits of rage. Without knowing the truth, he could have very easily been diagnosed with a chemical imbalance.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

She does not buy homogenized milk, she will get pasturized though. She is very aware of what she eats and the reaction she gets from it, so maybe there is something there. She has a family history of depression. 

That is interesting though goathiker, she has not had cow milk all summer, wonder if it could be cow in general?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It could be so many things, the metal tanks the milk is transported in, the cow itself, the silicone tubing the milk runs through, the cooked fat in the milk. There's just so much to the process.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

After recently being allergy tested and to find out that I was eating 5 foods that were highly sensitive on my test, I took those 5 foods out of my diet and my whole attitude changed. Eating Peanut butter cookies makes me one ticked off Mama, other foods can make me grumpy, crying, ect... Have your friend get an IgG (sensitivity ) and IgE allergy test, then cut the foods out that she has problems with. My last test showed that I had problems with Beef, Turkey, Pineapple, Cherry, Honey and a few more that I never eat, Immediately after cutting them out, I was able to sleep all night thru. Before that, I would wake at 1 pm and stay up till 5 am then have to get up at 6 am. The other day, I ate Lamb and was up all night long again. I suspect I have issues with lamb. I am on a 4 day rotational diet, I can eat the same food for 24 hours, but cant eat it for 4 days after that. Currently my diet is like this.
Day 1 Chicken and winter squash
Day 2 Lamb and apple sauce - if I have issues with the lamb again I will have to change it for duck.
Day 3 Elk and Peas
Day 4 Bison a romaine.
I have been drinking goat kefir or milk every day, but need to cut it out so I dont be come allergic to it too. 

I am totally amazed at how food dictates your attitude! Most ADD and ADHD is brought on by food allergies.... If your friend has an allergy to cow milk, it may have pushed her over the edge.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rev144, be careful with the results of the IgG and IgE allergy tests. they'll only test your reaction to what you've recently ingested. if you haven't ingested anything in a while, it won't show up on the test. I had 3 different tests done in a 6 month period two years ago, and one test showed certain allergies, another showed another set, and the third one showed an even different set. I also did the diet, but for me, I didn't find anything different. however, my food sensitivies show up more on my skin than my moods.....


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

The reason I got int goats was my kids. In our case, my daughter didn't have bowel control until we pulled out soy, gluten, and dairy (she was five at the time). Her communication went through the roof. My middle child had a similar reaction, though milder than hers. We've recently pulled my youngest child off all cow products and gluten, as he was acting out at school. It wasn't until about a year ago that I was reading something about kids like mine being able to handle goat milk. 

My husband also had problems stemming from cow products. I remember how he would always have to chug pepto if he was really upset about something (an argument, some serious issues his parents were causing, etc....). He was constantly in a fog, and ADHD meds (he is the in attentive subtype, not the hyperactive, or at least he was that way) weren't helping. So we had him go off all dairy. Huge improvement. This was the guy that couldn't follow two step directions like "could you get me the diapers and wipes? The diapers are in the closet, but the wipes are on our bed." He would always come back with only one item. He started being able to focus as lot better. His digestive issues under stress stopped.

So last Christmas, my husband was the guinea pig. He started with goat cheese, and didn't have any setbacks. So we tried pasteurized goat milk from the store. Things were going good, so we let our daughter try it. So far so good. Our son has had a history of food allergies/sensitivities, so we waited a bit longer to try it on him. This spring, we got our first taste of raw goat milk from the Nubian/Saanen herd from which we got our girls. No regressions with my kids, and they are benefiting from the good vitamins in it.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> Rev144, be careful with the results of the IgG and IgE allergy tests. they'll only test your reaction to what you've recently ingested. if you haven't ingested anything in a while, it won't show up on the test. I had 3 different tests done in a 6 month period two years ago, and one test showed certain allergies, another showed another set, and the third one showed an even different set. I also did the diet, but for me, I didn't find anything different. however, my food sensitivies show up more on my skin than my moods.....


Actually, several things that I have not had in some time showed up on my test. I have not had these in 1.5 to 2 years (or longer) and they all showed up RED HOT... Wheat, oats, pecans, rye, Quinoa, pinto beans, peanut, pork ect...
Some of the stuff I was currently eating also showed up at a reactive, honey, cherries, pineapples, ect.

I understand what you are saying about the different test. This first test was only a Sensitivity test, I am waiting on the results from a different lab for a combined sensitivity and allergy test. I am curious if the second test is as accurate as the first. The blood draw was less than a month apart.

Anyway, its a good place to start... I am amazed at how good it feels to sleep for more than 6 hours at one time!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, i get you. but for me, i am HIGHLY sensitive to shellfish, and b/c i haven't eaten it in years, that never came up (when i say highly, think oozy eczema for about 8 months)! i'm not sure of the lab that did the test, but i have a friend who's a life coach and has intensive raw food training tell me that..... i always thought it was weird that one test said i was highly sensitive to apples, then the other apples were fine but not grapefruit, and then one didn't have major sensitivities........

i read the only way to really know what you're sensitive to is to cut it out of your diet completely for a while, and try a bit and see what happens.....


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

WOW! That is a lot of good information! Thanks you all! Cactus, what a testimony, thank you for sharing your story. And just for the record I have always been a bad sleeper, I may have to do some investigating.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Loving Life, I see you are in Idaho. Just west of Boise, in Parma ID, there is a natural goat / jersey dairy. They sell it raw. You might call them and ask if they have a dealer in your area. Here is their web site. http://www.treasuredsunriseacres.com/ . Hopefully you can find your friend some milk!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Rev144, they do not have milk available down here, but I know this dairy, actually I got my Guernsey goats from her, wonderful people there!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I suspect that I too have issues with cow products, but am holding out on cutting that out until we've got more than one goat in milk (my name is Elissa, and I am a cheese addict). Hence why I am also adding Nigerian Dwarf blood to our herd (have my three girls, want to breed the two younger ones to the Nigierian buckling, and the doe is bred to a Nubian buck from excellent milk lines). Well, that and my daughter has trouble handling full size goats authoritatively. But we want to up the butterfat, to make cheese and such.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Update on my friend who went into depression/mood swings when the milk stopped. Well she has been back on the milk now for a couple weeks, all happy and friendly. It got to the point that her co-worker took another job because she couldn't deal with her anymore.... THERE IS SOMETHING TO THE RAW GOAT MILK! I adore my milk and so do a bunch of my friends, so cool. YAY milking season is back!:lovey:


----------

